# What do I use for a power steering motor?



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I am going to use a DC 1.5 HP motor to run my A/C, Power Steering and Power Brakes pumps. It is going to run off my main pack since its a 95 to 130 volt motor. (1.5 HP @ 95 volts and 2.5 HP @ 130 volts)

Power inverters are extremely inefficient, so that would be a huge waste of power. What is the voltage of your vehicle? The DC 1.5 HP motor only costed me $20 from SurplusCenter.com and will draw about 12 AMPs from my pack under full load, so not a whole lot.


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> I am going to use a DC 1.5 HP motor to run my A/C, Power Steering and Power Brakes pumps. It is going to run off my main pack since its a 95 to 130 volt motor. (1.5 HP @ 95 volts and 2.5 HP @ 130 volts)
> 
> Power inverters are extremely inefficient, so that would be a huge waste of power. What is the voltage of your vehicle? The DC 1.5 HP motor only costed me $20 from SurplusCenter.com and will draw about 12 AMPs from my pack under full load, so not a whole lot.


I think I want to go with 144 volts, but not sure. How many rpm do you think that motor you bought spins at? I'm hoping to find something that spins at 500-1000 rpm at 12 volts so I can hook it with a u-joint to the power steering pump and not have belt losses. At least that's what I think I want to do. Sometimes I wonder if a cordless electric drill might be good. Lol


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I have always wondered the same thing about a cordless drill. I quess the only way is to try it!

Here is the motor here: http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008032412461239&item=10-1783-A&catname=electric and it spins up to 6750 RPM at 130 VDC with no load. When I get mine in this week, I'll connect it to a 12 volt battery and see what happens.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> I'll connect it to a 12 volt battery and see what happens.


SO what happened?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

DVR said:


> SO what happened?


Well, it spins up just fine! It's a little low on the RPMs, but my battery is so far gone that it migth be holding it back. My guess is that it should spin at about 600 RPMs on a working 12 volt battery.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

For those who are interested I found a site where a racer fitted an MR2 pump to his racecar.

http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread/2222562

In a nutshell he said the conversion was SUPER EASY explains whats required and how to do it with pics.
He listed the AMP draw as 15A with no steering input and 30-50A when turning the wheel quickly
Interestingly he recons a standard pump pulls up to 8.5hp from a motor!!!


----------

